# OGSDR Rescue happenings, want to help??



## oregongsdr111 (Nov 20, 2005)

We have two things comming up.

First, we are starting our rescue training program. It will be on Sundays in Aloha. We will be looking for volunteers to work with our foster dogs. Ages range from puppy to senior. If you have any interest in how the program will work, please e-mail, or PM.

Second, we will have a booth at the Animal Expo in Portland, in April. If anyone wanted to help for an hour or two on either a Saturday or Sunday that would be wonderful. (You can even bring your own dog) !! If interested please e-mail, or PM

Thank you : )


----------

